# A link for the twisted.



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

A funny but, unfortunately, all too true piece. Check out the whole site (it's an on-line satirical newspaper), especially the horoscopes. http://www.theonion.com/onion3623/applebees.html


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Greg, I have been to the Onion website many times but for some reason I just don't seem to get into that humor. The site and writing are well done, but I have a hard time laughing at jokes about Beef ads in Burundi when I have friends who are over there and know exactly how tough the situation is over there. Some topics are ok, but I hate humor about starvation, besides, this is a food site for crying out loud.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Love the Onion, dark humor helps us to deal with the darker sides of life and brings our attention to them. So laugh and send donations to Oxfam and other charities to stop world hunger.........
Nicko, would there be a way of linking cheftalk with a charity like Oxfam or meals on wheels or share our strength?
Like sponsering a cheftalk forum or cook off (cheftalk meets iron chef?)with proceeds going to a charity?


----------

